# Our three word story ..... :)



## yogi-in-oz (5 June 2006)

Hi folks,

This can be a very amusing thread ... each poster adds three
words to the story each time and occasionally, we can gather
it all together, to give everybody a laugh and keep it flowing,
too ..... so, let's see where this goes ..... 

=====

  A mangy mutt

=====

happy days

  yogi


----------



## Julia (5 June 2006)

A mangy mutt, shivering and filthy,




Julia


----------



## Prospector (5 June 2006)

sat outside a mansion


----------



## wayneL (5 June 2006)

Prospector said:
			
		

> sat outside a mansion




Hey that's four!!! :swear: 


BTW my three words aren't part of the story! LOL


----------



## Riles (6 June 2006)

Suddenly, from nowhere...


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (6 June 2006)

Riles said:
			
		

> Suddenly, from nowhere...



Pliskin shot it.


----------



## mlennox (6 June 2006)

but it survived


----------



## yogi-in-oz (6 June 2006)

,with help from

=====

happy days

  yogi


----------



## mlennox (6 June 2006)

god and his


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (6 June 2006)

mlennox said:
			
		

> god and his



interest in dogs...


----------



## justjohn (6 June 2006)

then one day


----------



## professor_frink (6 June 2006)

the dog went


----------



## GreatPig (6 June 2006)

out hunting rabbits


----------



## Prospector (6 June 2006)

in Snake's garden


----------



## canny (6 June 2006)

finding stashed, some


----------



## visual (6 June 2006)

vegemite, nutella jars


----------



## macca (6 June 2006)

and each one


----------



## justjohn (6 June 2006)

was half full


----------



## The Mint Man (6 June 2006)

justjohn said:
			
		

> was half full



of nuclear waste


----------



## visual (6 June 2006)

which explained why,


----------



## yogi-in-oz (6 June 2006)

Mark Leatham's attitude

----

happy days

  yogi


----------



## mlennox (6 June 2006)

was alot clearer


----------



## GreatPig (6 June 2006)

but not why


----------



## mlennox (6 June 2006)

pin d*ck howards


----------



## yogi-in-oz (6 June 2006)

nuclear debate started

-----

happy days

  yogi


----------



## canny (6 June 2006)

and why Pilskins


----------



## GreatPig (6 June 2006)

second cousin Rattle


----------



## canny (6 June 2006)

was snooping round


----------



## justjohn (6 June 2006)

looking for answers


----------



## powerkoala (6 June 2006)

why market crashes


----------



## twojacks28 (6 June 2006)

at the end


----------



## powerkoala (6 June 2006)

of the day


----------



## twojacks28 (6 June 2006)

every leap year :


----------



## FXST01 (6 June 2006)

but funnily enough


----------



## twojacks28 (6 June 2006)

he knew why


----------



## Freddo (6 June 2006)

the purple monkey


----------



## FXST01 (6 June 2006)

on his shoulder


----------



## Prospector (6 June 2006)

made more money


----------



## IGO4IT (6 June 2006)

smelling other monkey's


----------



## twojacks28 (6 June 2006)

nosal hairs without


----------



## justjohn (6 June 2006)

bending over towards


----------



## ctp6360 (6 June 2006)

poo and flinging


----------



## Freddo (6 June 2006)

suddenly out jumped


----------



## Plan B (6 June 2006)

A freddo frog...


----------



## Realist (6 June 2006)

what a surprise


----------



## Prospector (6 June 2006)

the purple monkey


----------



## mlennox (6 June 2006)

turned grey as


----------



## GreatPig (6 June 2006)

if trying to


----------



## IGO4IT (6 June 2006)

analyse samples of


----------



## justjohn (6 June 2006)

bits & pieces


----------



## FXST01 (6 June 2006)

shaking its head


----------



## the_godfather4 (6 June 2006)

and also its


----------



## twojacks28 (6 June 2006)

mother was a


----------



## Julia (6 June 2006)

the dog watching

Julia


----------



## Freddo (6 June 2006)

George Bush eating


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (6 June 2006)

a rattle snake.


----------



## mlennox (6 June 2006)

whilst monica lewinsky


----------



## kgee (7 June 2006)

laughed at the


----------



## yogi-in-oz (7 June 2006)

size and shape

----

happy days

   yogi


----------



## emma (7 June 2006)

of her new


----------



## Prospector (7 June 2006)

fluffy pink toy.


----------



## macca (7 June 2006)

look at THAT


----------



## The Mint Man (7 June 2006)

'a pink penis'???


----------



## Ants (7 June 2006)

NO a glistening


----------



## visual (7 June 2006)

shining envelope with


----------



## Ants (7 June 2006)

INTIAL PUBLIC OFFERING


----------



## GreatPig (7 June 2006)

of Pliskin Industries


----------



## IGO4IT (7 June 2006)

but far away


----------



## justjohn (7 June 2006)

on the other


----------



## Prospector (7 June 2006)

side, there was


----------



## visual (7 June 2006)

revolution going on


----------



## Ageo (7 June 2006)

all Hail Hitler!


----------



## IGO4IT (7 June 2006)

Paris Hilton came


----------



## Ageo (7 June 2006)

with open legs


----------



## twojacks28 (7 June 2006)

and so did


----------



## justjohn (7 June 2006)

the whole world


----------



## Prospector (7 June 2006)

who wanted to


----------



## kgee (7 June 2006)

see how far


----------



## justjohn (7 June 2006)

she would go


----------



## Prospector (7 June 2006)

all because she


----------



## The Mint Man (7 June 2006)

made sex video's :bananasmi


----------



## IGO4IT (7 June 2006)

Inside the video,


----------



## Prospector (7 June 2006)

there were several

(this is getting fun - when will someone do a paste..... : )


----------



## GreatPig (7 June 2006)

men who could


----------



## justjohn (7 June 2006)

show her some


----------



## The Mint Man (7 June 2006)

long and fat


----------



## justjohn (7 June 2006)

BREADSTICKS SO SHE


----------



## IGO4IT (7 June 2006)

can deeply think


----------



## visual (7 June 2006)

about the plight


----------



## Ants (7 June 2006)

of yo mamma


----------



## GreatPig (7 June 2006)

san's pet dog


----------



## The Mint Man (7 June 2006)

named Kahn, which


----------



## Ageo (7 June 2006)

swallowed it all.......


----------



## Ants (7 June 2006)

hook line and


----------



## The Mint Man (7 June 2006)

social beer drinker


----------



## justjohn (7 June 2006)

became too much


----------



## Ants (7 June 2006)

for one dog


----------



## kgee (7 June 2006)

thankfully the dog


----------



## IGO4IT (7 June 2006)

looked at history


----------



## justjohn (7 June 2006)

then decided to


----------



## the_godfather4 (7 June 2006)

force itself on


----------



## FXST01 (7 June 2006)

and throw up


----------



## Plan B (7 June 2006)

All over the ....


----------



## visual (7 June 2006)

car seat upholstery


----------



## Prospector (7 June 2006)

and over Paris'


----------



## Julia (7 June 2006)

pocket sized chihuahua


----------



## Seaking (7 June 2006)

poor little thing


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (7 June 2006)

Seaking said:
			
		

> poor little thing



clingrapped by Bubby


----------



## visual (8 June 2006)

WHICH LEFT SOME


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (8 June 2006)

pizza uncovered and


----------



## emma (8 June 2006)

everyone thought that


----------



## IGO4IT (8 June 2006)

its about time


----------



## NettAssets (8 June 2006)

to take a


----------



## Ageo (8 June 2006)

very long crap.....


----------



## visual (8 June 2006)

unfortunately there was


----------



## the_godfather4 (8 June 2006)

no toilet paper


----------



## yogi-in-oz (8 June 2006)

but yesterday's Telegraph

-----

happy days

  yogi


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (8 June 2006)

was extremely rough


----------



## visual (8 June 2006)

especially Mark Latham


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (8 June 2006)

visual said:
			
		

> especially Mark Latham



climbing the rungs


----------



## The Mint Man (8 June 2006)

> climbing the rungs



up to Uranus


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (8 June 2006)

& Saturnally yours,


----------



## GreatPig (8 June 2006)

he once said


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (8 June 2006)

Peppermint sweets darling?


----------



## justjohn (8 June 2006)

offering her a


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (8 June 2006)

Bigmac from Bankstown


----------



## Ageo (8 June 2006)

No sauce bro!


----------



## The Mint Man (8 June 2006)

plenty of grease


----------



## Ageo (8 June 2006)

in my hair


----------



## IGO4IT (8 June 2006)

and my eyelashes


----------



## Ageo (8 June 2006)

and baby oil


----------



## Prospector (8 June 2006)

for newspaper rash


----------



## The Mint Man (8 June 2006)

ouch that hurts!


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (8 June 2006)

All aboard Headhunters!


----------



## IGO4IT (8 June 2006)

once job's done


----------



## NettAssets (8 June 2006)

and paperwork finished


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (8 June 2006)

Suddenly Getrude unzipped


----------



## FXST01 (8 June 2006)

the great pretender


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (8 June 2006)

shouted "look out"!!!!


----------



## twojacks28 (8 June 2006)

where a zombie


----------



## justjohn (8 June 2006)

reached out to


----------



## IGO4IT (8 June 2006)

his double-headed tiger


----------



## The Mint Man (8 June 2006)

then said *HI*


----------



## justjohn (8 June 2006)

ive a friend


----------



## twojacks28 (8 June 2006)

called ask jeeves


----------



## FXST01 (8 June 2006)

who likes little


----------



## kgee (8 June 2006)

more than to


----------



## justjohn (8 June 2006)

stare at peoples


----------



## Prospector (8 June 2006)

things they have


----------



## GreatPig (8 June 2006)

in their drawers


----------



## The Mint Man (8 June 2006)

supplied by midgets


----------



## IGO4IT (8 June 2006)

with massive hands


----------



## justjohn (8 June 2006)

but only little


----------



## GreatPig (8 June 2006)

idea of what


----------



## Prospector (8 June 2006)

they can do


----------



## pete152 (8 June 2006)

to the bed


----------



## The Mint Man (8 June 2006)

with bad stains


----------



## justjohn (8 June 2006)

whilst doing there


----------



## The Mint Man (8 June 2006)

daily push ups


----------



## justjohn (8 June 2006)

to the music


----------



## twojacks28 (8 June 2006)

of 50cent and


----------



## IGO4IT (8 June 2006)

annoying the neighbours


----------



## justjohn (8 June 2006)

so much that


----------



## kgee (8 June 2006)

no matter how


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (8 June 2006)

that much so


----------



## twojacks28 (8 June 2006)

he still new


----------



## kgee (8 June 2006)

what a good


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (9 June 2006)

Bigmac it was..


----------



## emma (9 June 2006)

it would never


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (9 June 2006)

be virtual reality.


----------



## GreatPig (9 June 2006)

Meanwhile, in Pliskin's


----------



## Ageo (9 June 2006)

big bulgy pants


----------



## IGO4IT (9 June 2006)

there's a hole


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (9 June 2006)

called Great PIG


----------



## GreatPig (9 June 2006)

museum of inter-stellar


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (9 June 2006)

Galatic pork scratchings


----------



## The Mint Man (9 June 2006)

flavourless flavoured biscuts


----------



## IGO4IT (9 June 2006)

all on specials!


----------



## yogi-in-oz (9 June 2006)

Meanwhile, our mutt

=====

have a great weekend

  yogi


----------



## Prospector (9 June 2006)

all covered in


----------



## Ants (9 June 2006)

bling from the


----------



## justjohn (9 June 2006)

50cent concert he


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (9 June 2006)

studied thermal dynamics,


----------



## IGO4IT (9 June 2006)

lectured space geometry,


----------



## The Mint Man (9 June 2006)

then shot himself :grenade:


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (9 June 2006)

The Mint Man said:
			
		

> then shot himself :grenade:



under the bridge


----------



## The Mint Man (9 June 2006)

with an M16


----------



## justjohn (9 June 2006)

BUT STILL MANAGED


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (9 June 2006)

justjohn said:
			
		

> BUT STILL MANAGED



to jerk off


----------



## justjohn (9 June 2006)

WHILE THINKING OF


----------



## twojacks28 (9 June 2006)

mr twojacks28 hmm


----------



## justjohn (9 June 2006)

BUT THE PAIN


----------



## Ants (9 June 2006)

beleaugured his todger


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (9 June 2006)

anal and all


----------



## twojacks28 (9 June 2006)

while eating a


----------



## justjohn (9 June 2006)

leftover BIGmac he


----------



## twojacks28 (9 June 2006)

found in the


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (9 June 2006)

river in Melbourne


----------



## justjohn (9 June 2006)

burger a ticket


----------



## Ants (9 June 2006)

THE CITY OF


----------



## twojacks28 (9 June 2006)

melbourne John So


----------



## The Mint Man (9 June 2006)

Just thought I would re-cap the last 10 pages or so so you can read our somewhat.... hmmm... shal i say interesting story.
Its a good read. you will laugh and cry.

A mangy mutt shivering and filthy outside a mansion Suddenly, from nowhere Pliskin shot it but it survived with help from god and his interest in dogs then one day the dog went out hunting rabbits in Snake's garden finding stashed, some vegemite, nutella jars and each one was half full of nuclear waste which explained why Mark Leatham's attitude was alot clearer but not why pin d*ck howards  nuclear debate started and why Pilskins second cousin Rattle was snooping round
looking for answers why market crashes at the end of the day every leap year but funnily enough he knew why the purple monkey on his shoulder made more money smelling other monkey's nosal hairs without bending over towards poo and flinging suddenly out jumped A freddo frog what a surprise the purple monkey turned grey as if trying to analyse samples of bits & pieces shaking its head and also its mother was a the dog watching George Bush eating a rattle snake. whilst monica Lewinsky laughed at the size and shape of her new fluffy pink toy look at THAT 'a pink penis'??? NO a glistening shining envelope with INTIAL PUBLIC OFFERING of Pliskin Industries but far away on the other side, there was revolution going on all Hail Hitler! Paris Hilton came with open legs and so did the whole world who wanted to see how far she would go all because she made sex video's Inside the video, there were several men who could show her some long and fat BREADSTICKS SO SHE can deeply think about the plight of yo mamma san's pet dog named Kahn, which swallowed it all hook line and social beer drinker became too much for one dog thankfully the dog looked at history then decided to force itself on and throw up All over the .... car seat upholstery and over Paris' pocket sized Chihuahua poor little thing clingrapped by Bubby WHICH LEFT SOME pizza uncovered and everyone thought that its about time to take a very long crap unfortunately there was no toilet paper but yesterday's Telegraph was extremely rough especially Mark Latham climbing the rungs up to Uranus & Saturnally yours he once said Peppermint sweets darling? offering her a Bigmac from Bankstown No sauce bro! plenty of grease in my hair and my eyelashes and baby oil for newspaper rash ouch that hurts! All aboard Headhunters! once job's done and paperwork finished Suddenly Getrude unzipped the great pretender shouted "look out"!!!! where a zombie reached out to his double-headed tiger then said HI ive a friend called ask jeeves who likes little more than to stare at peoples things they have in their drawers supplied by midgets with massive hands but only little idea of what they can do to the bed with bad stains whilst doing there daily push ups to the music of 50cent and annoying the neighbours so much that no matter how that much so he still new what a good Bigmac it was it would never be virtual reality Meanwhile, in Pliskin's big bulgy pants there's a hole called Great PIG museum of inter-stellar Galatic pork scratchings flavourless flavoured biscuits all on specials Meanwhile, our mutt all covered in bling from the 50cent concert he studied thermal dynamics lectured space geometry then shot himself under the bridge with an M16 BUT STILL MANAGED to jerk off WHILE THINKING OF mr twojacks28 hmm BUT THE PAIN beleaugured his todger anal and all while eating a leftover BIGmac he found in the river in Melbourne burger a ticket THE CITY OF melbourne John So

 'What the'?


----------



## yogi-in-oz (9 June 2006)

ends Chapter One.

===

have a great weekend

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (9 June 2006)

Chapter Two of "Our three-word story" starts with:

-----

Rafaella sailed across

-----

happy days

  yogi


----------



## twojacks28 (9 June 2006)

the north pole


----------



## GreatPig (9 June 2006)

with the icy


----------



## twojacks28 (9 June 2006)

mans huge breadstick


----------



## justjohn (9 June 2006)

polar slopes facing


----------



## justjohn (9 June 2006)

twojacks28 said:
			
		

> mans huge breadstick



butter on hands


----------



## twojacks28 (9 June 2006)

from the popcorn


----------



## justjohn (9 June 2006)

he found under


----------



## twojacks28 (9 June 2006)

just johns bed


----------



## visual (9 June 2006)

and there he


----------



## justjohn (9 June 2006)

also kept a


----------



## twojacks28 (9 June 2006)

found mr wong


----------



## justjohn (9 June 2006)

twojacks28 said:
			
		

> found mr wong



dressed in girls


----------



## visual (9 June 2006)

lacy seethrough ensemble


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (9 June 2006)

baboon mini skirts.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (9 June 2006)

with money management


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (9 June 2006)

optical laser gloves,


----------



## twojacks28 (9 June 2006)

and a shotgun


----------



## IGO4IT (9 June 2006)

to greet everyone


----------



## visual (9 June 2006)

as they scrambled


----------



## Freddo (9 June 2006)

the paleontologist shouted


----------



## visual (9 June 2006)

no not there


----------



## emma (10 June 2006)

you can only


----------



## Julia (10 June 2006)

take the bones


----------



## visual (10 June 2006)

oh,my what!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (10 June 2006)

visual said:
			
		

> oh,my what!



jump her bones


----------



## visual (10 June 2006)

no,not that!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (10 June 2006)

it`s an Islamist


----------



## visual (10 June 2006)

gutter snipe,more


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (10 June 2006)

bombs and hatred


----------



## visual (11 June 2006)

then, Raffaella turned


----------



## yogi-in-oz (11 June 2006)

to her Wavemaster

-----

happy days

  yogi


----------



## justjohn (11 June 2006)

then lifted her


----------



## The Mint Man (11 June 2006)

skirt, WOW! thats


----------



## emma (11 June 2006)

not a good


----------



## The Mint Man (11 June 2006)

emma said:
			
		

> not a good



place to hide


----------



## visual (11 June 2006)

guys I know you all feel that dirty stories are well you know,whatever but this would be even better if we could make a story out of it,thats the reason yogy started this,right yogy


----------



## The Mint Man (11 June 2006)

visual said:
			
		

> guys I know you all feel that dirty stories are well you know,whatever but this would be even better if we could make a story out of it,thats the reason yogy started this,right yogy



No, I was hoping someone would make a reference to osama bin laden hiding


----------



## visual (11 June 2006)

oh sorry mint man,


----------



## justjohn (11 June 2006)

visual said:
			
		

> oh sorry mint man,



VISUAL thats four words , :swear:  where were we up to


----------



## justjohn (11 June 2006)

Tasmania ,been there


----------



## The Mint Man (11 June 2006)

taste real nice


----------



## justjohn (11 June 2006)

all those apples


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (12 June 2006)

what Newton's ,Coxes, ......


----------



## justjohn (12 June 2006)

new season roses..............................................is this better Visual


----------



## Ants (12 June 2006)

puppy dog nose's


----------



## Julia (12 June 2006)

With apologies for interrupting this literary masterpiece, how would it be if each person was allowed to contribute, say, up to ten words?  Then we could just possibly end up with some sort of real story instead of just nonsense, fun though that is???

Julia


----------



## visual (12 June 2006)

in osama`s garden
now mint man are you happy


----------



## justjohn (12 June 2006)

land mines surround


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (12 June 2006)

bubble & squeak


----------



## visual (12 June 2006)

out of nowhere


----------



## Sean K (13 June 2006)

we beat Japan


----------



## visual (13 June 2006)

egypt tried hard


----------



## justjohn (13 June 2006)

Japan cried foul :swear:


----------



## visual (13 June 2006)

wants the bribe back


----------



## justjohn (13 June 2006)

Nikkei,Yen crash


----------



## visual (13 June 2006)

the egyptian referee


----------



## justjohn (13 June 2006)

blind cheating swine............................(sorry if a bit harsh)


----------



## visual (13 June 2006)

refused to aknowledge ,bribe


----------



## justjohn (13 June 2006)

deported ,rubbered gloved


----------



## Ants (13 June 2006)

and finessed accordingly


----------



## The Mint Man (13 June 2006)

he addmited fault .................... (apparently, on news this morning)


----------



## visual (13 June 2006)

but claimed racism


----------



## justjohn (13 June 2006)

should be gelded


----------



## visual (13 June 2006)

is why people


----------



## justjohn (13 June 2006)

have high voices


----------



## visual (13 June 2006)

and thats when


----------



## The Mint Man (13 June 2006)

but no balls


----------



## srivest (13 June 2006)

and no time


----------



## visual (13 June 2006)

Rafaella,suddenly turned


----------



## TraderPro (13 June 2006)

green from shock


----------



## visual (13 June 2006)

she ripped the burqua


----------



## pete152 (13 June 2006)

Off of Paris.


----------



## visual (13 June 2006)

who laughed and


----------



## FXST01 (13 June 2006)

dropped to her


----------



## visual (14 June 2006)

half dug pit


----------



## BraceFace (14 June 2006)

but wait, here's


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (14 June 2006)

the bronze snake


----------



## Bobby (14 June 2006)

*STOP* 

Whats the point if it makes no sense   Try reading the last 20 post just Dribble   .

Do what Julia said make it 10 words. No more crap please,.

Lets ask the the original poster of this thread.

Waiting for you--  Yogi to say OK !

Bob.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (14 June 2006)

sorry Bobby.


----------



## BraceFace (16 June 2006)

Bobby the kill-joy......


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (16 June 2006)

BraceFace said:
			
		

> Bobby the kill-joy......




I thought the bronze snake added something to it........


----------



## Bobby (16 June 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> I thought the bronze snake added something to it........




Come on ?  even a blind snake finds a bit of food   
But not the way this was going !!

Bob.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (16 June 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> *STOP*
> 
> Whats the point if it makes no sense   Try reading the last 20 post just Dribble   .
> 
> ...






Sorry folks,

...... missed Julia's suggestion of a ten word story.

Good idea ..... but to avoid any conflict here, maybe it's
best to start a new thread for the 10-word story ..... ???

Anyway, it's all up to you ..... it your forum ..... 

happy trading

  yogi

l


----------



## yogi-in-oz (19 June 2006)

OK, ok, ok ..... so let's turn this one into a 10-word
story and since it was Julia's idea, we'll ask her to
make the first post and set the theme for the new story.

 ..... OK, Julia ... ???

It will be interesting to see, if traders attack this one
with as much gusto ..... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## Julia (19 June 2006)

OK.  Shall we go for something a bit spooky?

Julia.

Slightly more than ten words just to get us started.  (Shall we be a little flexible on the ten words?)

She'd thought she was quite alone.  Then, in the silent darkness


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (19 June 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> OK.  Shall we go for something a bit spooky?
> 
> Julia.
> 
> ...




approached a man with no clothes on, touching himself ....

that@s 9 Julia to balance it.


----------



## Bobby (19 June 2006)

with one hand whilst eating a pie with the other.....


----------



## GreatPig (19 June 2006)

On each shoulder sat a large black raven, eyeing her


----------



## Bobby (20 June 2006)

, at first she thought it was another Pliskin fan but....


----------



## yogi-in-oz (20 June 2006)

as he came closer, a panicked cry parted her lips


-----

happy dayz


   yogi


----------



## justjohn (20 June 2006)

with trembling,sweaty hands JULIA reached for the light switch..........


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (20 June 2006)

she ain't no electrician ,she's a 3 phase barbie girl


----------



## Julia (20 June 2006)

(In brackets, to represent interruption to the story):

Hey, fellas, I didn't volunteer to be the main character in the story!!!

Julia


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (20 June 2006)

Julia !!!!! stop bullying us! and are you the Julia that lives at 37 Rathdowne court???? if no!!! then its not you we are writing about!


----------



## Julia (20 June 2006)

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> Julia !!!!! stop bullying us! and are you the Julia that lives at 37 Rathdowne court???? if no!!! then its not you we are writing about!




No, I don't live there.  I'm relieved to know it's someone else just in case this tale becomes predictive!

Julia


----------



## justjohn (20 June 2006)

Julia (who lived at 37Rathdowne Court) was amazed at the size of his pie so.................................................


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (20 June 2006)

what!. At present Julio met Smiley ,winked ,turned & dribbled


----------



## Bobby (20 June 2006)

Why why ! can't I have a bit of that pie.....    :bite:


----------



## BraceFace (21 June 2006)

in the sky dream that we lust for on Fridays


----------



## justjohn (21 June 2006)

because its a chicken pie ,do you like chicken? then............................................


----------



## Bobby (22 June 2006)

Yes I'll swallow anything fowl to get out of this...........


----------



## FXST01 (22 June 2006)

you could have removed the feathers before you baked


----------



## yogi-in-oz (26 June 2006)

it, Melissa. "But it was raven pie, not chicken !~!."

---

happy days

 yogi


----------



## twojacks28 (2 July 2006)

oh i must be reading the wrong books


----------



## Bobby (2 July 2006)

no its ok , just ask bull for the best recipe


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (3 July 2006)

and how to spin it where ever possible..


----------



## Bobby (3 July 2006)

to impress the bull fan-club or what, members say~


----------



## yogi-in-oz (5 July 2006)

f

~ best recipes are passed down from
mother-to-daughter, through 

-----

happy dayz

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (21 July 2006)

word of mouth

-----

happy dayz

  yogi


----------

